# The Witcher 2: Pro verkauftem Spiel wurden rund 4,5 Raubkopien heruntergeladen



## DH (30. November 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Witcher 2: Pro verkauftem Spiel wurden rund 4,5 Raubkopien heruntergeladen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Witcher 2: Pro verkauftem Spiel wurden rund 4,5 Raubkopien heruntergeladen


----------



## Tha-Sonic (30. November 2011)

wieder diese milchmädchenrechnung, wie schon tausend mal erwähnt ist nicht jeder der sich das saugt auch ein potenzieller käufer,und in meinen freundeskreis kauft sich jeder spiele die er gut findet.aber finde es gut das sie gegen drm sind.


----------



## spitz-bub-88 (30. November 2011)

ah ja, "schätzungen". basierend auf was? seiner kristallkugel?


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (30. November 2011)

Das ist angesichts der Spiele Preise kein wunder.

Welcher Schüler kann denn mal eben 50€ aufbringen?

Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit: "Das ist doch gar nicht für Jugendliche/Kinder!" - Das sind deren wichtigsten Kunden (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal).

Und 50€ ist auch kein gerechtfertigter Preis. Ich gebe für ein Antivirenprogramm (inklusive Firewall), das meinen PC Jahre lang sicher macht, weniger Geld aus.

Darum verstehe ich auch nicht, wie man sich da raus nehmen kann, Spiele auf eine länge von 6 stunden (singleplayer) zu kürzen, die Story inhaltslos zu machen und im Fall von The Witcher, das Projekt krampfhaft zu einem Termin unfertig herauszubringen (was auch der Grund war, warum ich das Spiel nie gespielt habe).

Im Gegensatz dazu, kann ich vollends verstehen, wenn man dafür nicht ein halbes vermögen ausgeben will (auch für mich als Azubi ist das nicht gerade wenig). In solchen Fällen stehe ich auf der Seite der Raubkopierer.

PS: Viel Spaß beim flamen.


----------



## DerBloP (30. November 2011)

Hätte der Hund nicht geschissen, hätte er den Igel gefangen...
Nein mal im ernst woher beziehen die immer solche Schätzungen...cwenn sie die Illegalen Downloads zählen würden OK aber so....
und wenn schon, Raubopien gab es damals wie heute, nur hatten damals die Spiele 1/3 dessen gekostet, was sie heute kosten, und wenn jemand ein Spiel/Musik Titel gefallen hat, kaufte er es sich (OK heutige Produktionen sind auch etwas Teuerer, aber vieles verpufft auch an unötigem Marketing, siehe BF3 u. MW3). Heute in der Zeit von Wirtschaftskriesen und Arbeitslosigkeit ist es natürlich heftig sich ein Spiel zu kaufen das ca 50 Euronen kostet. Darüber hinaus finde ich auch das solche Probleme meist Hausgemacht sind, würden sich die Publisher/Schmieden ein wenig absprechen und die Spiele Releases nicht immer kurz vor Weinachten oder Ostern bringen, sondern alle 2 Monate ein Top-Titel abwechselnd veröffentlichen, könnte man vieleicht auch diese 50 Euros berappen. Stattdessen kommen 5-10 Top titel geballt in einem Quartal raus.. und das meist in einem 3-5 Jahres Zyklus.
Naja, Ich habe Raubkopiert und es heut zutage nicht mehr wirklich Nötig, da ich A Älter geworden bin und mehr verdiene, und B Ich die Zeit und Musse habe auch mal 6 Monate zu warten, das die SPiele 50% billiger sind. Wie gesagt das ist meine Meinung, wenn ich heutzutage 15-25 Jahre alt wäre, würde ich anders handeln...


----------



## N7ghty (30. November 2011)

Ich möchte mal ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass nicht jeder Raubkopierer ein potenzieller Käufer ist. Viele wollen sich das Spiel mal angucken und wenn sie es nicht runterladen könnten, wäre es ihnen auch egal. Eine Art kostenlose, illegale Demo.


----------



## Olsen84 (30. November 2011)

Also was hier immer sofort auf die Produzenten eingeschlagen wird... Es ist doch wohl berechtigt, dass diese sich mit ihren Verkaufszahlen auseinandersetzen. Und leider zeigen derartige Schätzungen eben auch, dass allein die "Güte" letztendlich nicht belohnt wird. Wird ja immer so groß posaunt, dass es keine Raupkopien mehr geben würde, wenn sich die Firmen mehr um die Spielequalität kümmern. 

Dass TW2 ein absolutes Klasseprodukt ist, müssen wir hier wahrscheinlich nicht diskutieren. Das war der erste Teil bereits. Ebenso ist klar, dass die Schätzungen fehlerbehaftet sein können. Aber wenn auch nur 2 Raupkopien auf einen Verkauf kommen, kann man sich darüber ärgern. Und die Gründe, warum ein solches Produkt aus dem Netz gezogen wird, sind alle nebensächlich.

Warum werden solche Spiele denn gezogen? Weil man sie unbedingt haben muss. Dann kauft es eben. Wenn das Geld nicht da ist, kauft es nicht. So einfach ist das. Und zu sagen, dass man es eh nicht gekauft hätte, ist auch ein absoluter Blödsinn. Dann zieht es euch wenigstens nicht. Es gibt absolut kein Recht darauf, Dinge von anderen zu klauen - egal wie blöd die Ausrede dafür ist. Es wurde bisher noch niemand gezwungen, sich ein Spiel zu kaufen.


----------



## Olsen84 (30. November 2011)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Das ist angesichts der Spiele Preise kein wunder.
> 
> Welcher Schüler kann denn mal eben 50€ aufbringen?
> 
> ...


 
Leider ist es nicht selten, hier so großen Bockmist zu lesen. 

Wie rechtfertigst du denn den Preis? Weil du nicht bereit bist, so viel zu zahlen? Weil du zu wenig verdienst? Weil du dir nicht jedes Spiel leisten kannst? Weil du zu wenig unterhalten wirst? Seit wann macht der Kunde den Preis für ein Produkt? Kannst du dir auch nur im Ansatz denken, wie Marktwirtschaft funktioniert?

Warum sollten Kinder die wichtigstens Kunden für ein Erwachsenenspiel sein? Weil PC-Spiele nunmal für Kinder sind - egal mit welchem Inhalt?

Was nehmen sich denn die Macher raus, ein Spiel mit 6 std Länge herauszubreingen? Was nehmen sich Musiker heraus, Lieder von unter 3 Minuten zu spielen? Was nehmen sich Bauern heraus, 4er Eierpackungen auf den Markt zu werfen? Was nimmt sich Nike heraus, Schuhe mit 2 Farben zu produzieren? Wie kann es Autos in der Farbe orange geben? Alles Gründe, sich das jeweilige Produkt direkt zu klauen...

Also sorry... aber was soll man zu so viel Nonsens bitte sagen?


----------



## CabinetRED (30. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Also was hier immer sofort auf die Produzenten eingeschlagen wird... Es ist doch wohl berechtigt, dass diese sich mit ihren Verkaufszahlen auseinandersetzen. Und leider zeigen derartige Schätzungen eben auch, dass allein die "Güte" letztendlich nicht belohnt wird. Wird ja immer so groß posaunt, dass es keine Raupkopien mehr geben würde, wenn sich die Firmen mehr um die Spielequalität kümmern.
> 
> Dass TW2 ein absolutes Klasseprodukt ist, müssen wir hier wahrscheinlich nicht diskutieren. Das war der erste Teil bereits. Ebenso ist klar, dass die Schätzungen fehlerbehaftet sein können. Aber wenn auch nur 2 Raupkopien auf einen Verkauf kommen, kann man sich darüber ärgern. Und die Gründe, warum ein solches Produkt aus dem Netz gezogen wird, sind alle nebensächlich.
> 
> Warum werden solche Spiele denn gezogen? Weil man sie unbedingt haben muss. Dann kauft es eben. Wenn das Geld nicht da ist, kauft es nicht. So einfach ist das. Und zu sagen, dass man es eh nicht gekauft hätte, ist auch ein absoluter Blödsinn. Dann zieht es euch wenigstens nicht. Es gibt absolut kein Recht darauf, Dinge von anderen zu klauen - egal wie blöd die Ausrede dafür ist. Es wurde bisher noch niemand gezwungen, sich ein Spiel zu kaufen.



Natürlich ist es nicht in Ordnung wenn man eine Software einfach kopiert und der Entwickler nichts dafür bekommt. Jedoch Stellen die Produzenten es gerne so dar, dass sie Gewinneinbußen haben, weil illegal kopiert wurde. Jedoch kann man eben nicht pauschal sagen, so oder so viele hätten das Spiel gekauft wenn es nicht illegal verbreitet wäre.
Ich habe das Spiel nicht gespielt weil es micht nicht interessiert, hätte ich es irgendwoher als Kopie bekommen, hätte ich es natürlich sofort vernichtet  .... mh oder hätte ich es doch erst angetestet um festzustellen ob es mir den doch gefällt und ich es mir kaufe oder dann einen Nachfolger kaufe? keine Ahnung. Jedenfalls wäre es intelligenter von den Produzenten wenn Sie sich hinstellen würden und sagen würde: "Hey wir haben 1 Million Titel verkauft und dann war unser Spiel so gut, dass es sogar nochmal 4,5 Millionen mal illegal kopiert wurde." Ich bin mir sicher, dass unter den Kopierern der ein oder andere dabei ist, welcher nunmehr ein Fan der Serie geworden ist. Dies jedoch nicht geworden wäre wenn er nie eine Kopie probiert hätte. Eventuell kauft er sich das Spiel ja noch oder dann den Nachfolger etc.

Fazit ist dann also, kopiert nix illegal weil das ist eigentlich nicht ok, und an die Produzenten, kommt auf den Teppich und bleibt mal locker.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Leider ist es nicht selten, hier so großen Bockmist zu lesen.
> 
> Wie rechtfertigst du denn den Preis? Weil du nicht bereit bist, so viel zu zahlen? Weil du zu wenig verdienst? Weil du dir nicht jedes Spiel leisten kannst? Weil du zu wenig unterhalten wirst? Seit wann macht der Kunde den Preis für ein Produkt? Kannst du dir auch nur im Ansatz denken, wie Marktwirtschaft funktioniert?
> 
> ...


 
Habe mir Batman AC wie jedes andere Spiel legal gekauft, es ist verbuggt, ich kann dank AMD nicht alle Effekte zuschalten und es stürzt ständig ab. Preis: 40€. 
Raubkopiert ruhig weiter, ich wünschte ich hätte es gemacht...

Ich kann einem Vorredner nur zustimmen, nivht jeder der Raubkopiert, hätte es sich auch gekauft.

Ich bin prinzipiell gegen Raubkopien, aber zb. bei ober genannten Spiel hätte ich volles Verständnis für Raubkopierer. The Witcher 2 hätte ich mehr Verkäufe gegönnt.


----------



## rohan123 (30. November 2011)

Wenn die Zahlen wirklich stimmen, kann man das nur als traurig bezeichnen. Wahrlich traurig. Von wegen früher haben die Spiele 1/3 gekostet: Vollpreisspiele kosteten auch damals gute 70 Mark, damals zu Amiga-Zeiten. Vielleicht sind sie heute ein wenig teurer, wenn man umrechnet. Über die Rechtfertigung kann man diskutieren. Schließlich sind keine Handbücher mehr dabei, in gedruckter Form. Aber wie auch immer. Und der Vergleich mit einer Antivivrensoftware, welche jahrelang den PC schützt, hinkt etwas. Erstens muss sollte sich ohenhin jedes Jahr eine neue kaufen - wer verlängert denn schon eine alte Internetsecurity, da kann ich mir gleich das neue Pakt kaufen. Und vom Programmieraufwand her gesehen, sind die sicherlich nicht so viel Kleinarbeit wie ein ganzes PC-Spiel. Da steckt echte Kunst, geistiges Know How, Ideen, Herzblut und Phantasie drinnen. Ein Teil der Menschen selbst eben, die es machen. Ich bin kein Spieleprogrammierer oder Produzent - wahrlich nicht, kann nicht man programmieren - aber da kann ich mich in die Entwickler eines Games hineinversetzen.

Es gibt keien Rechtfertigugn für Raubkopien. Und der Schüler kann sich halt eben dann nicht 5 Spiele kaufen, sondern eben nur eines. Als ich Schüler war,konnte ich mir auch nicht alle Spiele kaufen, das ist 0 Entschuldigung.


----------



## Olsen84 (30. November 2011)

CabinetRED schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass unter den Kopierern der ein oder andere dabei ist, welcher nunmehr ein Fan der Serie geworden ist. Dies jedoch nicht geworden wäre wenn er nie eine Kopie probiert hätte. Eventuell kauft er sich das Spiel ja noch oder dann den Nachfolger etc.


 
1990 hätte ich dir diese Aussage vielleicht abgekauft. Mittlerweile gibt es zu jedem Spiel x Tests, ausführlichste Bewertungen, Amazon-Meinungen, Youtube-Videos etc. Ein Bild, ob ein Spiel das Interesse weckt oder nicht, kann man sich durchaus vorher machen - ohne das Spiel gespielt haben zu müssen.


----------



## Mentor501 (30. November 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass nicht jeder Raubkopierer ein potenzieller Käufer ist. Viele wollen sich das Spiel mal angucken und wenn sie es nicht runterladen könnten, wäre es ihnen auch egal. Eine Art kostenlose, illegale Demo.


 
Ich kann diesen Spruch absolut nicht mehr hören!
Klar, die Typen die letztens den Autotransport leergeräumt haben sind sicherlich auch keine potentiellen Kunden von Porsche und Audi gewesen!
Es ist einfach *falsch* darum geht es doch!
Nur weil man einen Porsche anfassen kann und das Material tatsächlich weg ist wenn geklaut, was sich bei Dateien natürlich nicht so verhält ist das noch lange kein Grund diesen Spruch DAUERND anzuwenden, der Typ hat nirgendswo behauptet dass es 4,5 Mio. Verkäufe mehr gewesen wären.
Ich kann jetzt ja auch sagen dass es defintiv etwas über eine Millionen mehr gewesen wären, erstens kannst du mir auch nicht das Gegenteil beweisen und zweitens ist es nur logisch, dass wenigstens ein viertel zumindest "irgendwann" zugegriffen hätten, muss ja nicht gleich zu Release sein, die kleinen Kinder die kein Geld haben und sich mit dieser Ausrede schützen hätten es sich dann halt zu Weihnachten wünschen können oder sonst was. Man kann nunmal nicht alles haben im Leben.

Ich habe mir bisher in meiner Spielerzeit weit über 30-40 Spiele "nicht" gekauft weil ich nunmal zu dem Zeitpunkt kein Geld hatte oder schlicht nicht so viel ausgeben wollte. (Mal abgesehen davon, dass bei mir langsam eine gewisse Spiel"müdigkeit" bzw. Unlust einsetzt).

@DerBlop:

Es ist durchaus möglich halbwegs richtige Zahlen herrauszufinden, Spieleentwickler/Puplisher sind nicht doof und kennen die Seiten wie *piep* und *piep* natürlich ebenfalls, und wie oft gewisse Dateien heruntergeladen werden lässt sich sehr leicht herrausfinden.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hatte entweder Ubisoft oder EA vor ein, zwei Jahren sogar in einem Interview bestätigt eine eigene Abteilung innerhalb der Marketforschungs Sparte zu besitzen deren alleinige Aufgabe darin bestehe die Anzahl von Raubkopien herrauszufinden.



Olsen84 schrieb:


> 1990 hätte ich dir diese Aussage vielleicht abgekauft. Mittlerweile gibt es zu jedem Spiel x Tests, ausführlichste Bewertungen, Amazon-Meinungen, Youtube-Videos etc. Ein Bild, ob ein Spiel das Interesse weckt oder nicht, kann man sich durchaus vorher machen - ohne das Spiel gespielt haben zu müssen.


 
Absolut richtig, sowas gehört nur wiedermal in die Sparte "billige Ausrede".
Für einen groben Überblick reichen heutzutage Demos (auch wenn sie seltener werden) sowie Videos auf bestimmten Plattformen absolut aus, auch wenn es "natürlich" ein anderes Erlebnis ist solche Dinge selbst zu erleben.


----------



## cryer (30. November 2011)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Das ist angesichts der Spiele Preise kein wunder.


Lustigerweise sind die Spielepreise gar nicht mal so stark gestiegen bzw. überhaupt nicht gestiegen, vergleicht man mit den alten DM-Zeiten. Da die 4,5 wohl eine weltweite Schätzung ist, kann man auch nicht von den deutschen Preisen ausgehen. Die lagen aber auch beim Start des Spiels nicht bei 50 Euro. 44 war das Teuerste, was ich gesehen habe, in UK war das Spiel direkt bei knapp 33 Euro, weswegen ich da zugeschlagen habe.



> Welcher Schüler kann denn mal eben 50€ aufbringen?


Da bleibt die Gegenfrage, welcher Schüler das Spiel überhaupt spielen sollte? Die Freigabe war ab 18 Jahre und wenn man sieht, was "Schüler" in dem Alter an Geld zur Verfügung haben, dann kann man vortrefflich darüber diskutieren, ob der Preis nicht bezahlbar ist. S.o.: es gab auch weit günstigere Angebote, womit der Preis allein kein Argument für den "Nicht-Kauf" ist.



> Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit: "Das ist doch gar nicht für Jugendliche/Kinder!" - Das sind deren wichtigsten Kunden (behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal).


 Doch, tu ich  denn du behauptest einfach etwas, da behaupte ich halt mal das Gegenteil. Die Kunden sollten Spieler ab 18 Jahre sein. Ich kann aus den 4,5 nicht ersehen, ob das eher Kinder und Jugendliche Raubkopierer sind oder Erwachsene, die einfach Geld sparen wollen.



> Und 50€ ist auch kein gerechtfertigter Preis. Ich gebe für ein Antivirenprogramm (inklusive Firewall), das meinen PC Jahre lang sicher macht, weniger Geld aus.


 33 Euro sind in meinen Augen angemessen für das Spiel, am Release Tag. Wer eben zur VÖ spielen will, der muss zahlen. Wer sich Zeit lässt bekommt das Game auch billiger, der Preisverfall ist da enorm. Antivirenprogramme für weniger als 50 Euro und jahrelange Sicherheit? Also meine Programme wollen nach 12 Monaten eine Verlängerung des Abos, was mich Geld kostet oder der Update-Support wird eingestellt und man soll die neue Version kaufen. Kostenlose Antivirenproggies wie MSSE bieten nicht ansatzweise das, was ein bezahltes AV Programm beinhaltet, sind aber natürlich eine Alternative.



> Darum verstehe ich auch nicht, wie man sich da raus nehmen kann, Spiele auf eine länge von 6 stunden (singleplayer) zu kürzen, die Story inhaltslos zu machen und im Fall von The Witcher, das Projekt krampfhaft zu einem Termin unfertig herauszubringen (was auch der Grund war, warum ich das Spiel nie gespielt habe).


 Das ist eine grundsätzliche Diskussion. Da aber moderne Spiele in der Entwicklung tatsächlich immer teurer werden, weil auch die Zeiten für eine Entwicklung immer länger werden, wird hier teils gespart. Es ist auch immer noch ungeklärt, ob ein 6 Stunden-Zock, der in dieser Zeit ohne Längen und Wiederholungen auskommt und eben wie ein 2 Stunden Film an einem vorbeischießt, nicht besser ist, als ein Spiel, welches 20 Stunden gespielt werden kann, aber im Mittelteil stinklangweilig daherkommt. Da sind sich die Spieler nicht schlüssig und man konnte auch zu DM Zeiten schon durch Spiele durchrennen, wenn man das wollte. The Witcher war damals trotz seiner Probleme ein genialer Zock, da hast du was verpasst. Richtig super wurde es dann durch die Patches. Teil 2 lief bei mir ohne Probleme, womit der Vorwurf hier ins Leere geht.



> Im Gegensatz dazu, kann ich vollends verstehen, wenn man dafür nicht ein halbes vermögen ausgeben will (auch für mich als Azubi ist das nicht gerade wenig). In solchen Fällen stehe ich auf der Seite der Raubkopierer.


 
Ein halbes Vermögen muss man auch heute nicht für ein Spiel ausgeben. Aber es war immer so und wird vermutlich auch noch lange so sein, dass ich, wenn ich etwas will, bereit sein muss eine Gegenleistung zu erbringen. Ich will ja auch gerne einen Audi TT, kann mir den aber nicht leisten, soll ich ihn deswegen klauen? Würdest du dann auf meiner Seite stehen oder mit dem Finger auf mich zeigen und einen Dieb nennen? 



> PS: Viel Spaß beim flamen.


Steh einfach zu deiner Meinung, ich denke mal nicht, dass ich dich flame. Es ist kein Flamen, wenn man in einem Forum eine andere Meinung vertritt. Ein solcher Abschluss liest sich eher wie: ihr könnt schreiben was ihr wollt, ich denke da nicht drüber nach, sondern fühle mich gleich angepisst, weil ihr andere Meinungen habt als ich 

In diesem Sinne. Viel Glück bei deiner Ausbildung und weiterhin viel Spaß beim Zocken


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2011)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Das ist angesichts der Spiele Preise kein wunder.
> 
> Welcher Schüler kann denn mal eben 50€ aufbringen?
> 
> PS: Viel Spaß beim flamen.


 
ähm Schlaule
ich weiß ja nicht wie alt du bist, aber zu meiner Zeit gab das so ein relativ Weit verbreitetes Konzept das sich *s p a r e n* nennt
Und wenn man kein Geld hatte, dann musste man warten
Außerdem, nach dieser dämlichen Logik könnte man ja auch so ziemlich jeden Diebstahl für den Eigenbedarf rechfertigen, weil die 20 Mio. für den Dürer für´s Klo hätte ich ja nie aufbringen können


----------



## eOP (30. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> 1990 hätte ich dir diese Aussage vielleicht abgekauft. Mittlerweile gibt es zu jedem Spiel x Tests, ausführlichste Bewertungen, Amazon-Meinungen, Youtube-Videos etc. Ein Bild, ob ein Spiel das Interesse weckt oder nicht, kann man sich durchaus vorher machen - ohne das Spiel gespielt haben zu müssen.


 Also ich kauf nur selten die Katze im Sack. Ich bin immer glücklich wenn es eine Demo zu einem Spiel gibt und ich es so ausprobieren kann. Es ist echt schade, dass immer weniger Demos zu spielen gibt. Ich verstehe deshalb die Leute, die vorher ein Spiel ausprobieren wollen auch wenn ich mir deswegen kein Spiel illigal runterlade. 

Wer weiß, vielleicht hätt ich mir FEAR 3 gekauft, wenn es eine Demo dazu gäbe, aber durch Testberichten und Userbewertungen kann ich mir und will ich mir keine Meinung bilden. Vielleicht kauf ich es mir mal irgendwann wenn es für 5 Euro verschleudert wird.


----------



## Somma86 (30. November 2011)

Vernünftige Demos wie früher würden auch helfen den Markt kleiner werden zu lassen. Schon von Leuten gehört, dass die sich potentiell gute Spiele runterladen um sich selbst einen Eindruck zu machen. Wenns Müll ist wirds gelöscht und wenns gut ist wirds gekauft. Wäre doch durch eine Demo möglich genau diese Leute aus der Statistik zu bekommen.


----------



## Mentor501 (30. November 2011)

eOP schrieb:


> Also ich kauf nur selten die Katze im Sack. Ich bin immer glücklich wenn es eine Demo zu einem Spiel gibt und ich es so ausprobieren kann. Es ist echt schade, dass immer weniger Demos zu spielen gibt. Ich verstehe deshalb die Leute, die vorher ein Spiel ausprobieren wollen auch wenn ich mir deswegen kein Spiel illigal runterlade.
> 
> Wer weiß, vielleicht hätt ich mir FEAR 3 gekauft, wenn es eine Demo dazu gäbe, aber durch Testberichten und Userbewertungen kann ich mir und will ich mir keine Meinung bilden. Vielleicht kauf ich es mir mal irgendwann wenn es für 5 Euro verschleudert wird.



Schau dir doch ein Video an und entscheide so, klar ist das gerade bei Fear schwierig, schließlich kommt viel des Grusels durch das eigene Spielen erst so richtig durch, aber wer Spiele dieser Art kennt sollte auch durchs bloße ansehen erkennen ob der Grusel gut gemacht ist oder wie billiges "Haudrauf" in Szene gesetzt oder gar vorhersehbar.


----------



## Olsen84 (30. November 2011)

Somma86 schrieb:


> Vernünftige Demos wie früher würden auch helfen den Markt kleiner werden zu lassen. Schon von Leuten gehört, dass die sich potentiell gute Spiele runterladen um sich selbst einen Eindruck zu machen. Wenns Müll ist wirds gelöscht und wenns gut ist wirds gekauft. Wäre doch durch eine Demo möglich genau diese Leute aus der Statistik zu bekommen.


 
Ich weiß nicht, warum eine Demo Plicht bzw. das Recht des Kunden sein soll. Wo steht das denn bitte geschrieben? Wer sich nicht sicher ist, kauft es nicht. Und nun?
Die Marktstrategie zu einem Spiel sei doch bitte den Betroffenen selbst überlassen. Hier nehmen sich Leute Sachen raus, da grauts den Hund...


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2011)

Heute erzieht man seine Kinder ja nicht mehr, leider. Als ich noch jünger war, da haben meine Eltern immer gesagt: "Wenn man sich etwas nicht leisten kann, dann wartet man eben bis es billiger ist oder verzichtet darauf." Ich hätte auch gerne das ein oder andere im Leben, aber weil ich es mir nicht leisten kann, gibt's das eben nicht. Leben lernen heißt auch verzichten lernen.
Man kann immer nur das haben, was zu seinem Lebensstand passt. 
Und wenn man eben das Geld für nur 5 Spiele pro Jahr hat, aber gerne 20 hätte, dann sollte man aber trotzdem nur 5 kaufen, aber nicht die anderen 15 runterladen.

Und gerade in der heutigen Zeit gibt es echt keinen Grund mehr ein Spiel illegal zu besorgen:

Erstens: Die Spiele werden sau schnell billiger, beim PC gibt es manche die kosten nach ein paar Monaten nur noch 20 Euro. Nach 1 Jahr kriegt man fast jedes für 10 und weniger.
Zweitens: Gibt es so viele Online-Shops und wer Download mag auch sowas wie Steam. Bei Amazon oder auch Steam gibts ständig Aktionen, da werden Spiele sehr billig verkauft.
Drittens: Muss man nicht jedes Spiel gleich haben. Man kann doch eh nicht 5-6 Spiele gleichzeitig spielen. Da macht man sich einfach eine Liste, welche Spiele einen interessieren. Die 2-3 Spiele, die einen am Meisten interessieren, werden dann sofort gekauft und der Rest irgendwann als Low Budget Version. So mach ich das immer und kann mir über die Zeit auch so jedes Spiel kaufen, dass ich gerne haben möchte, ohne mich in Schulden stürzen zu müssen.
Das geht alles, selbst wenn man nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung hat.
Viertens: Sind sogar Vollversionen schon seit Jahren auf den Heften der Spielemagazine dabei. Wer wenig Geld hat, kann sich auch einfach diese Hefte kaufen und hat den ganzen Monat was zum Zocken.
Fünftens: Gibt es im Internet auch jede Menge Spiele, die man kostenlos und legal zocken kann, ohne auch nur einen Cent zahlen zu müssen.

Es war noch nie so günstig am PC zu spielen, wie aktuell. Deswegen kann Geld einfach kein Grund sein für Raubkopien.


----------



## thoner79 (30. November 2011)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Raubkopiert ruhig weiter, ich wünschte ich hätte es gemacht...
> 
> Ich kann einem Vorredner nur zustimmen, nivht jeder der Raubkopiert, hätte es sich auch gekauft.
> 
> Ich bin prinzipiell gegen Raubkopien, aber zb. bei ober genannten Spiel hätte ich volles Verständnis für Raubkopierer. .


 
Da fällt einem nicht mehr viel ein. und der Typ redet hier von Batman AC und ruft doch tatsächlich zum Raubkopieren auf. 
@the Witcher 2
So viel zum Thema gute Spiele werden auch gekauft, man muss sie ja nur DRM frei anbieten......bla bla bla

Es wird jedes Spiel raubkopiert dass sich die Balken biegen, egal ob gut oder schlecht kurz oder lang, billig oder teuer, da braucht man sich nix schön reden.......
Aber hey, ist natürlich alles die Schuld der Entwickler und Publisher, denn die sind ja so profitgeil und wollen Geld verdienen......


----------



## Olsen84 (30. November 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man kann immer nur das haben, was zu seinem Lebensstand passt.


 
Für diesen Satz habe ich meine Eltern verflucht.... und sie sollten Recht behalten. Man kann nur seinen Lebensstil / seine Wünsche an seine Möglichkeiten anpassen. 

Habe ich mich für das Produkt entschieden? Bin ich bereit, für das Spiel zu zahlen? Kann ich mir das Spiel überhaupt leisten? Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, kann man es eben nicht kaufen. Punkt.


----------



## DJDosKiller (30. November 2011)

Es werden mindestens genauso viele raubkopien für konsole gezogen, wie für PC. wenn nicht sogar mehr. Es gibt nämlich leider immer weniger PCler, weil viele gute games nur für konsole entscheiden. Raubkopierer haben es mit den konsolen sogar einfacher. Es werden oft schon vor gecrackte konsolen bei ebay angeboten. die brauchen sich dann nur noch das game zu ziehn und los gehts. Bei PC muss jedes mal ein crack eingefügt werden und dieser muss erstmal erscheinen.


----------



## Olsen84 (30. November 2011)

Exkurs: Habe eben die "Gefällt mir nicht mehr"-Funktion entdeckt.... Wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## Mentor501 (30. November 2011)

DJDosKiller schrieb:


> Es werden mindestens genauso viele raubkopien für konsole gezogen, wie für PC. wenn nicht sogar mehr. Es gibt nämlich leider immer weniger PCler, weil viele gute games nur für konsole entscheiden. Raubkopierer haben es mit den konsolen sogar einfacher. Es werden oft schon vor gecrackte konsolen bei ebay angeboten. die brauchen sich dann nur noch das game zu ziehn und los gehts. Bei PC muss jedes mal ein crack eingefügt werden und dieser muss erstmal erscheinen.


 
Wie viele Menschen besitzen eine gecrackte/gemoddete Konsole mit der du (zumindest bis vor nicht allzu langer Zeit) nichtmal mehr die Originalkopien spielen konntest(PS3)?!

Natürlich wird auch auf der Konsole mit Raubkopien gehandhabt, nur verglichen mit dem PC steckt das nach wie vor in den Kinderschuhen, schließlich ist es nirgendswo einfach an soetwas zu kommen.
Außerdem sehe ich nichts von einer schrumpfenden Anzahl PC Spieler, rechnen wir also mit mindestens 5 Mio Spielern für The Witcher2, welches außerhalb vom Östlicheren Europa wenig bekannt ist macht das schon einen ganzen Haufen!



Olsen84 schrieb:


> Exkurs: Habe eben die "Gefällt mir nicht mehr"-Funktion entdeckt.... Wie geil ist das denn?


 
Ich finds praktisch, ist mir schon ein zwei mal passiert, dass ich erst im Nachhinein merkte das eine Aussage gänzlich anders gemeint war als ich erst dachte.


----------



## Mendos (30. November 2011)

Beim Lesen der Überschrift wurde mir erst mal etwas mulmig. Ich freue mich aber zu hören, daß CD Projekt an ihren Prinzipien festhalten und weiterhin auf DRM verzichten will. Sonst hätte sie mit mir einen zahlenden Kunden weniger. The Witcher 2 war dieses Jahr das erste und einzige AAA-Spiel, das ich mir dieses Jahr gekauft hatte. Bei allen anderen Spielen wurde wegen Steam, Ubisoft-Launcher oder sonstigem DRM die Vorbestellung gecancelt.

Schade das diese Diskussionen immer so abdriften müssen.
Ersteinmal ist eine Schwarskopie ein Urheberrechtsverstoß (also weder ein Diebstahl und erst recht kein Raub), gegen den die Rechteinhaber vorgehen sollten und vorgehen müssen. Aber bitte nicht auf Kosten der zahlenden Kundschaft, denn DRM schadet nunmal nur der zahlenden Kundschaft.

Zweitens sind PC-Spiele inflationsbereinigt nicht teurer geworden. Anfang der 90er haben begehrte Spiele wie Monkey Island 2 gut 100 DM gekostet, allgemein waren bis zur Einführung des Euro Preise zwischen 60 und 80 DM üblich. Die Beigaben sind allerdings seit damals weniger geworden. Allerdings kann man sich da gerade bei The Witcher 2 nicht beschweren. Die Premium-Edition bot für 40 Euro doch ziemlich viel.

Apropos Konsolen, irgendwie geht da die allgemeine Argumentation der großen Publisher auch nicht auf:
Raubkopien: Konsolen laufen PC den Rang ab - News - CHIP Online

Das Problem der Schwarzkopien besteht schon seit den 80ern. Allerdings wird es erst seit etwa Mitte der 90er so thematisiert, vorallem in der Öffentlichkeit. Das war auch gerade die Zeit, wo viele der Großen wie EA oder Activision an die Börse gingen. Irgendwie müssen die Manager gegenüber ihren Anlegern ja argumentieren, daß sie etwas gegen die entgangenen Fantastilliarden an Profit tun ...
Und zum anderen brauchte man nach dem Jahrtausendwechsel ja auch für Systeme wie Steam oder Origin eine Begründung, warum man den Benutzern den Wiederverkauf verbietet und auf ihren Rechnern bissl Data-Mining betreibt. 
Alles in allem ist das Thema "Raubkopie" in den meisten Fällen wohl nur vorgeschoben.


----------



## cryer (30. November 2011)

Olsen84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, warum eine Demo Plicht bzw. das Recht des Kunden sein soll. Wo steht das denn bitte geschrieben? Wer sich nicht sicher ist, kauft es nicht. Und nun?
> Die Marktstrategie zu einem Spiel sei doch bitte den Betroffenen selbst überlassen. Hier nehmen sich Leute Sachen raus, da grauts den Hund...


 
Es geht hier nicht um Rechte und Pflichten. Genauso kann man umgekehrt sagen: ein Entwickler, der keine Demo veröffentlicht hat was zu verbergen oder will die PC Spieler einfach nur ärgern (klar, es gibt immer zwei Seiten und ich bewege mich gerade bewusst im schwarz-weiß). Es geht um Kundenzufriedenheit und Qualität. Und zufrieden wäre man, wenn man testen könnte. Das Problem legt sich, je qualitätsbewusster ein Hersteller ist. Hat man das eine oder andere Spiel eines Entwicklers zuhause und war angetan, wird man auch ohne Demo leichter zugreifen.
Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich bisher von großen Bugs verschont blieb und Batman AC noch nicht gekauft habe. Aber nicht wegen der Bugs, sondern weil ich gerade erst Teil eins erworben und gespielt habe. Meine VÖ-Tag-Käufe sind nämlich selten geworden. Man wird halt ruhiger im Alter und braucht nicht mehr alles sofort 

Und Offtopic: war das oben eine Kaufempfehlung für FEAR 3 oder nicht? Da bin ich derzeit nämlich unentschlossen


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (30. November 2011)

thoner79 schrieb:


> Da fällt einem nicht mehr viel ein. und der Typ redet hier von Batman AC und ruft doch tatsächlich zum Raubkopieren auf.
> @the Witcher 2
> So viel zum Thema gute Spiele werden auch gekauft, man muss sie ja nur DRM frei anbieten......bla bla bla
> 
> ...


 

Ich habe nicht wenig Geld für ein Spiel ausgegeben, dass schlicht nicht spielbar ist. Massive "lags" trotz aktuellem PC, nicht zuschaltbare Effekte, dank Nvidia exklusivität und ständige Abstürze, die laut Entwickler damit behoben werden sollen, indem man die Grafik einfach noch weiter runterschraubt. 

Ein Patch lässt seit Tagen auf sich warten.

ICH habe für dieses Produkt bezahlt und erwarte, dass es funktioniert. Wenn sich jemand dieses Produkt aufgrund der eher mangelnden Funktionalität illegal runterlädt, kann ich ihm dies leider nicht verübeln.  

Wie schon erwähnt bin ich gegen Raubkopien, ein Skyrim hat kleine Fehler, es läuft aber tadellos, NIE würde ich auch nur ein Argument für die illegale Kopie dieses Spiels durchgehen lassen, bei BAC, wie schon gesagt, könnte ich es keinem übelnehmen. 

Grüße.


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2011)

Mendos schrieb:


> Zweitens sind PC-Spiele inflationsbereinigt nicht teurer geworden. Anfang der 90er haben begehrte Spiele wie Monkey Island 2 gut 100 DM gekostet, allgemein waren bis zur Einführung des Euro Preise zwischen 60 und 80 DM üblich. Die Beigaben sind allerdings seit damals weniger geworden. Allerdings kann man sich da gerade bei The Witcher 2 nicht beschweren. Die Premium-Edition bot für 40 Euro doch ziemlich viel.
> 
> Apropos Konsolen, irgendwie geht da die allgemeine Argumentation der großen Publisher auch nicht auf:
> Raubkopien: Konsolen laufen PC den Rang ab - News - CHIP Online
> ...


 
hach ja, damals, die wirkliche Golde Zeit des Kopierens, nicht irgendwelche Torrentlinks anklicken müssen sondern irgendwoher ne Diskette her bekommen

Wobei ich mich ja aber jetzt schon Frage, ob durch diesen ... "ausgleich" der Kräfte beim Raubkopieren wieder besser für den PC ausschaut oder zumindest auch andere Systeme mit diesen Käuferschutz genervt werden?


----------



## Mandavar (30. November 2011)

Essentiell ist hier nur die Frage, ob diese Raubkopien auch potentielle Käufer wären. Klären kann man diese Frage ganz einfach, wenn man sich die Gewinnspannen der Unterhaltungsindustrie vor dem digitalen Zeitalter anschaut. Waren Filmproduzenten, Schauspieler, Buchautoren und Musiker damals reicher? Sind diese 4,5 Raubkopien pro verkauftem Spiel wirklich potentieller Gewinnverlust? Meiner Meinung nach ist das höchst zweifelhaft.

Dann die gute alte Debatte, dass auf Konsolen weniger Raubkopiert würde. Die einzige Lösun ist, dann nur noch für Konsolen zu produzieren. Das Resultat wäre der Verlust von Käufern, denn nicht alle PC-Spieler würden auf die Konsole umsteigen und oben drauf noch die absolute Sicherheit, dass die Raubkopierer dann alle Konsole spielen würden, was bedeutet, dass man auch hier nicht mehr Gewinn hätte. Daher erkennen immer mehr Spielehersteller die Sinnlosigkeit darin, gegen Raubkopierer vorzugehen. Es gibt sie, und wird sie immer geben, solange es eine Möglichkeit gibt. Man kann etwas tun, oder auch nicht; das Resultat ist das gleiche.

Eines bleibt jedoch sicher: Erfolge und reiche Menschen wird es im Entertainment-Sektor immer geben.


----------



## wind1945 (30. November 2011)

Was für ein Wirbel !

Es wird überrall geklaut nicht nur im Internt. Auf der Arbeit, im Laden, etc. ... So lange CD Project schwarze Zahlen schreibt ist doch alles gut.

PS: Ich habe THE Witcher 2 bei Amazon gekauft, für 38,90 und ich habe es nicht bereut.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (30. November 2011)

Im Endeffekt ist das was man hier so von Seiten der Raubkopierer her liest alles Quatsch. Es sind faule Ausreden da auch die Raubkopierer wissen, dass Raubkopierei (wenigstens hier im Forum) nicht akzeptiert wird. 
Raubkopien sind absolut unnötig in Zeiten in denen Steam, Amazon und andere Plattformen / Versandhändler beinah wöchentlich Top Titel zu schleuderpreisen raushauen. Letztes Weihnachten hab ich mich für Monate mit Spielen eingedeckt und dafür nicht mal 50 Euro liegen lassen. Geld ist wirklich kein Argument. 

Der einzige Grund für die Raubkopiererei ist, dass die Leute alle Spiele gleich haben wollen und nicht bereit sind für das Spielerlebnis zu zahlen, egal welchen Preis. Und das ist schlicht Diebstahl und mit nichts logisch zu Begründen ausser Gier.


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2011)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Essentiell ist hier nur die Frage, ob diese Raubkopien auch potentielle Käufer wären. Klären kann man diese Frage ganz einfach, wenn man sich die Gewinnspannen der Unterhaltungsindustrie vor dem digitalen Zeitalter anschaut. Waren Filmproduzenten, Schauspieler, Buchautoren und Musiker damals reicher? Sind diese 4,5 Raubkopien pro verkauftem Spiel wirklich potentieller Gewinnverlust? Meiner Meinung nach ist das höchst zweifelhaft.


 
Es sind sicherlich nicht alle irgendwo Potenzielle Käufer, aber die Behauptung das alle die es sich irgendwo gezogen haben dass eh nicht gekauft hätten ist Blödsinn
Nehmen wir irgendein Windows-OS, für viele Software am PC die Grundvorraussetzung, hätte sich da jetzt einer Windows 7 immer noch nicht gekauft wenn der keine möglichkeit hätte und würde immer noch mit 95 arbeiten?



wind1945 schrieb:


> Was für ein Wirbel !
> 
> Es wird überrall geklaut nicht nur im Internt. Auf der Arbeit, im Laden, etc. ... So lange CD Project schwarze Zahlen schreibt ist doch alles gut.
> 
> PS: Ich habe THE Witcher 2 bei Amazon gekauft, für 38,90 und ich habe es nicht bereut.


 
ahjaaa
wieder so einer der versucht diese Dämliche Logik anzubringen, denn danach wäre das ja Ok irgend ne Bank zu überfallen oder so irgendein anderes Unternehmen das finanziell gut aufgestellt ist und am Ende vom Jahr keinen Verlust macht
Sagt mal ernsthaft: Ihr habt diesen Gedankengang aber schonmal so durchgedacht oder?


----------



## Mendos (30. November 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Wobei ich mich ja aber jetzt schon Frage, ob durch diesen ... "ausgleich" der Kräfte beim Raubkopieren wieder besser für den PC ausschaut oder zumindest auch andere Systeme mit diesen Käuferschutz genervt werden?


 
Ich denke letzteres. Steam ist ja wohl schon geplant für Xbox und Playstation. Man darf auch nicht vergessen, daß der Gebrauchtmarkt auf den Konsolen viel größer ist und das ist definitiv ein Dorn in den Augen der Publisher. Momentan werden sie wohl noch davor zurückschrecken, weil die meisten Kunden ihre Konsole noch nicht ans Internet anschließen.


----------



## LostHero (30. November 2011)

Auch hier wieder die Frage welche Glaskugel er gerubbelt hat um an die 4,5 Mio zu kommen. (oder welche Internetausdrucker er gefragt haben mag).
Klingt für mich extrem hoch gegriffen. Davon mal abgesehen bezweifel ich eh, das Menschen, die sich Software schwarz runterladen statt zu kaufen diese Software kaufen würdne, wenn es keine Downloadmöglichkeit gäbe (womit der Publisher keinen cent mehr verdienen würde).

Natürlich zweifel ich nicht an, dass auch Witcher 2 "sehr oft" illegal runtergeladen wurde, das problem haben leider alle Titel heut zu Tage. Aber besonders bei Games wie the Witcher kann ich auf Grund der Politik des Entwicklerstudios nur hoffen, dass sich im Vergleich zu anderen Titeln die illegalen Kopien in Grenzen halten und so die Entwickler in ihren Entscheidungen auf DRM zu verzichten bestätigt werden....

Edit:
und noch was an die Leute die hier posten und sich über die Preise von PC Spielen beschweren:
Wenige Tage nach dem Release von Witcher 2 (während der Gamescom um genau zu sein) gab es ein super Sonderangebot bei good old games (gog.com), wo man The Witcher Directors Cut UND das neue Witcher 2 für 20$ kaufen und downloadne konnte.
Und wer umgerechnet nicht mal 15€ für ZWEI Toptitel ausgeben will, der soll sie dann auch verdammt noch mal nicht illegal spielen!
Analog dazu sei Steam positiv hervorgehoben, was da an aktuellen Toptiteln nicht selten für unter 10€ verhökert werden ist fast schon traurig und auch für den ärmsten Schüler mit seinem Taschengeld noch bezahlbar.

Es zwingt einen keiner am Day 1 releasetag in einen Laden zu stürmen und 45-69,99€ für ein Spiel auszugeben.


----------



## Schalkmund (30. November 2011)

1Mio Verkäufe sind doch nicht schlecht, wie viele von den angegebenen 4,5 Mio Kopierern tatsächlich auch bereit gewesen wäre Geld für das Spiel auszugeben wenn es sie es nicht hätten gratis bekommen können weiß man nicht. So funktioniert halt das Internet da nimmt man alles mögliche mit was umsonst ist auch wenn man es unter "normalen Umständen" nicht kaufen würde.


----------



## weisauchnicht (30. November 2011)

Eine Zahl , die Niemand kennen kann wird GESCHÄTZT und für Offiziell erklärt   
Das ist so als würde Ich jetzt die nächsten Lottozahlen hier hin schreiben.

Entweder die ganzen Pfeifen haben Handfeste Zahlen die Lückenlos belegbar sind oder die halten ihre klappe!! -.- langsam kotzen einen die Typen an!


----------



## Enisra (30. November 2011)

naja
nur dass man Torrent, etc. halt so überwachen kann, das man ungefähr so ne Zahl rausbekommt *hust*
Wie Richtig die ist; keine Ahnung aber so ganz aus der Luftgegriffen ist die auch nicht


----------



## wind1945 (30. November 2011)

> ahjaaa
> wieder so einer der versucht diese Dämliche Logik anzubringen, denn  danach wäre das ja Ok irgend ne Bank zu überfallen oder so irgendein  anderes Unternehmen das finanziell gut aufgestellt ist und am Ende vom  Jahr keinen Verlust macht
> Sagt mal ernsthaft: Ihr habt diesen Gedankengang aber schonmal so durchgedacht oder?



Ohhh

Wir haben hier die Unschuld in Person, die niemlas etwas klaut oder etwas geklaut hat. Natürlich ist Diebstahl nicht in ordnung, aber jeder hat irgendwann irgendwie etwas mal geklaut. ( Meine Behauptung, falls nicht dann wandelt Jesus unter uns ). Vorallem du verdrehst gerne die "atsachen und ziehst eigene Schlüße, wie "ne Bank zu überfallen wäre gut". Hast wohl zu viel CoD gespielt bzw. Hollywood geschaut.

Und wach auf, wenn du auf der Arbeit bist da kommt immer irgendwas weg. Diebstahl beginnt ab 1 Cent.

Gruß


----------



## TheoTheMushroom (30. November 2011)

ich höre immer wieder von leuten, dass sie sich das orginal niemals ohne vorher die raubkopie gespielt zu haben geholt hätten. einmal ist das beste werbung und zwotens ermöglicht es dem spieler einen wahrhaft tiefen eindruck vom spiel zu erhalten. auschließlich negativ sind raubkopien nicht. hier wird der faktor der verbreitung unterschätzt. ordentliche produkte werden auch gekauft! die meisten spieler die ich kenne sind anspruchsvoll und nicht zu selten fans der ersten stunde, die auf original produkte schwören, solange die qualität und begeisterung stimmt!


----------



## Schalkmund (30. November 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> nur dass man Torrent, etc. halt so überwachen kann, das man ungefähr so ne Zahl rausbekommt *hust*
> Wie Richtig die ist; keine Ahnung aber so ganz aus der Luftgegriffen ist die auch nicht


Wie bedeutend sind die ganzen P2P Tauschbörsen denn überhaupt noch? Die Zeiten wo der Löwenanteil über P2P gesaugt wurde dürften doch nach diversen Abmahnungen und der Einführung relativ sicher One-Klick-Filehoster vorbei sein.


----------



## nataSic (30. November 2011)

das spiel war für mich jeden ausgegebenen cent wert gewesen. von der verpackung bis zum gameplay oder support einfach ganz große klasse.

ob die zahlen stimmen sei mal dahingestellt. aber ich find es schade trotzdem schade, dass es sich nicht besser verkauft hat. und wenn nach der theorie einiger hier, 3 mio leuten das spiel überhaupt nicht gefallen hat, wäre ich ziemlich verwundert.

bei battlefield konnte man origin sagen, bei rage grafikfehler/matschtexturen usw. aber bei the witcher 2 fällt mir echt nix ein. wenn man wirklich kein geld hat, um sich die spiele zu kaufen, ok. aber dann wird man sich wohl kaum nen pc-leisten können auf den tw2 ordentlich läuft.


----------



## 5h4d0w (1. Dezember 2011)

und schon wieder so ein blödsinn, der mich gerade verärgert, dass ich mir witcher 2 tatsächlich gekauft habe!

erstens: die rechnung ist einfach unsinnig! jeder, der torrents verwendet, weiß, dass man gerade bei beliebten dingen wenn nicht gerade unheimlich viel schnelle seeds vorhanden sind, nichtmal annähernd maximalen übertragungsspeed schaffen wird! 14GB in 6 stunden?! das sind 5mbit! oder 625KB/sec. - ja klar... ich trau mich wetten, dass viele nicht über 100 hinausgekommen sein werden.
zweitens: wann begreifen diese heinis endlich, dass nicht jeder, der ein game downloadet, es auch zocken wird? da gibts die, die generell alles was beliebt ist runterladen, unabhängig davon, ob sie es auch zocken und jene, die vielleicht 10 minuten reingucken und das wars. letzteres kann man bei freunden auch tun - gibts dafür auch bald klagen?
aber... vermutlich begreifen sie es sehr wohl... ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das nicht wirklich idioten sind, sondern schlichtweg manipulative gierhälse.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (1. Dezember 2011)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> und schon wieder so ein blödsinn, der mich gerade verärgert, dass ich mir witcher 2 tatsächlich gekauft habe!
> 
> erstens: die rechnung ist einfach unsinnig! jeder, der torrents verwendet, weiß, dass man gerade bei beliebten dingen wenn nicht gerade unheimlich viel schnelle seeds vorhanden sind, nichtmal annähernd maximalen übertragungsspeed schaffen wird! 14GB in 6 stunden?! das sind 5mbit! oder 625KB/sec. - ja klar... ich trau mich wetten, dass viele nicht über 100 hinausgekommen sein werden.
> zweitens: wann begreifen diese heinis endlich, dass nicht jeder, der ein game downloadet, es auch zocken wird? da gibts die, die generell alles was beliebt ist runterladen, unabhängig davon, ob sie es auch zocken und jene, die vielleicht 10 minuten reingucken und das wars. letzteres kann man bei freunden auch tun - gibts dafür auch bald klagen?
> aber... vermutlich begreifen sie es sehr wohl... ich bin davon überzeugt, dass das nicht wirklich idioten sind, sondern schlichtweg manipulative gierhälse.



Naja.. wie CD Project auf die Zahl kommt ist mir auch etwas schleierhaft, aber realistisch klingt sie allemal, v.a. weltweit gesehen. Das Studios und Publisher massiv Raubkopien mit einrechnen müssen, ist nicht erst seit gestern so. Das Problem ist bald so alt wie die Spielebranche an sich 

Der Rest den du schreibst ist wiedermal ne faule Ausrede, da es zunächst mal ganz egal ist, ob du ein Spiel dann auch spielst. Du kansnt auch in den Laden gehn, ein Spiel kaufen und es dann rumliegen lassen. Jemand der es nur anspielen möchte, kann es, wie du richtig sagst auch mal bei Freunden tun. Wenn das nicht gegeben ist, dann kann er auch warten bis es billig ist. Wenn er sich eh nicht so brennend für interessiert muss er es ja auch nicht SOFORT haben. Die Preise für neue Spiele purzeln spätestens nen halbes Jahr nach Release ganz schnell auf 10-20 Euro. 
Das ein Hersteller Geld mit seinem Produkt verdienen möchte hat absolut nix mit Gier zu tun. Ich wette, du möchtest auch für deine Arbeit bezahlt werden und gehst nicht zu deinem Chef und sagst "hey streich mir meinen Lohn auf ein Minimum". Mal abgesehen davon, dass CD Project nicht mal einen wirksamen Kopierschutz eingebunden hat und das Spiel mit 40 Euro bei Release noch unter dem Preislichen durchschnitt für neue Releases lag. 
Punkt ist: egal ob das spiel nach dem Download ungespielt auf der Platte verschimmelt oder ob es wirklich gespielt wird: Diebstahl bleibt Diebstahl.


----------



## Enisra (1. Dezember 2011)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Naja.. wie CD Project auf die Zahl kommt ist mir auch etwas schleierhaft, aber realistisch klingt sie allemal, v.a. weltweit gesehen. Das Studios und Publisher massiv Raubkopien mit einrechnen müssen, ist nicht erst seit gestern so. Das Problem ist bald so alt wie die Spielebranche an sich
> 
> Der Rest den du schreibst ist wiedermal ne faule Ausrede, da es zunächst mal ganz egal ist, ob du ein Spiel dann auch spielst. Du kansnt auch in den Laden gehn, ein Spiel kaufen und es dann rumliegen lassen. Jemand der es nur anspielen möchte, kann es, wie du richtig sagst auch mal bei Freunden tun. Wenn das nicht gegeben ist, dann kann er auch warten bis es billig ist. Wenn er sich eh nicht so brennend für interessiert muss er es ja auch nicht SOFORT haben. Die Preise für neue Spiele purzeln spätestens nen halbes Jahr nach Release ganz schnell auf 10-20 Euro.
> Das ein Hersteller Geld mit seinem Produkt verdienen möchte hat absolut nix mit Gier zu tun. Ich wette, du möchtest auch für deine Arbeit bezahlt werden und gehst nicht zu deinem Chef und sagst "hey streich mir meinen Lohn auf ein Minimum". Mal abgesehen davon, dass CD Project nicht mal einen wirksamen Kopierschutz eingebunden hat und das Spiel mit 40 Euro bei Release noch unter dem Preislichen durchschnitt für neue Releases lag.
> Punkt ist: egal ob das spiel nach dem Download ungespielt auf der Platte verschimmelt oder ob es wirklich gespielt wird: Diebstahl bleibt Diebstahl.



Allerdings
vorallem weil die Testphase dann halt auch so 2-3 JAHRE geht, bis man dass dann so über ne Heft-DVD bekommt
Zumal, selbst wenn man das nicht spielt machts das aber auch nicht wirklich besser
Und mei, hier kann man aber auch wieder ein Trollmuster anbringen die ihren Ursprung bei Bands haben: Sobald jemand mit seiner Arbeit Geld verdienen kann, ist man sofort kommerziel und gierig


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2011)

schon lustig, wie hier wieder teilweise die raubkopiererei schön geredet wird.
mich als ehrlichen käufer würde (ich hab das spiel nicht) es einfach massiv ärgern, dass knapp 80% (warum sollte cd projekt lügen?) das spiel für lau spielen, während ich mein hart verdientes geld dafür ausgeben habe.

da spielt es überhaupt keine rolle, ob jemand the witcher 2 gekauft hätte, wenn er denn das geld gehabt hätte oder jd. ohnehin nie für das spiel bezahlt hätte.


----------



## BananenPeter (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mittlerweile vollstes Verständnis für harte Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, Auslagerung von Programmanteilen, die man dann per bestehender Internetverbindung temporär bekommt etc. Raubkopieren von Musik, Spielen und Filmen ist schlichtweg Diebstahl; das kann man beliebig schönreden. Wer es sich nicht leisten kann, darf halt nicht spielen.


----------



## Mothman (1. Dezember 2011)

Was will man denn mit einer halben Raubkopie?!


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Dezember 2011)

BananenPeter schrieb:


> *Ich habe mittlerweile vollstes Verständnis für harte Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, Auslagerung von Programmanteilen, die man dann per bestehender Internetverbindung temporär bekommt *etc. Raubkopieren von Musik, Spielen und Filmen ist schlichtweg Diebstahl; das kann man beliebig schönreden. Wer es sich nicht leisten kann, darf halt nicht spielen.


 
Das kann doch auch nicht die Lösung sein, weil es wieder Nachteile für den Käufer bringt und die Raubkopierer erst recht lachen lässt und sie einen Crack, Emulator oder was auch immer basteln, der das Ganze behebt. Nee, da ist der Ehrliche dann wieder der Dumme.
Gegen Raubkopierer vorgehen: Absolut ja! Aber nicht auf dem Rücken der Käufer austragen, denn der kann nichts dafür, das *andere* eine Straftat begehen.


----------



## Mendos (1. Dezember 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schon lustig, wie hier wieder teilweise die raubkopiererei schön geredet wird.
> mich als ehrlichen käufer würde (ich hab das spiel nicht) es einfach massiv ärgern, dass knapp 80% (warum sollte cd projekt lügen?) das spiel für lau spielen, während ich mein hart verdientes geld dafür ausgeben habe.


 
Mich als ehrlichen Käufer (hab die CE samt toller Geralt-Büste) interessiert es nicht die Bohne, ob sich jemand das Spiel runtergeladen hat.
Solange CD Projekt an ihrer Anti-DRM Politik festhalten und durch Leute wie mich genug Geld in ihre Kasse kommt, damit sie weiterhin tolle Spiele machen können, ist für mich alles in Ordnung.


Und Verständnis für harte Kopierschutzmaßnahmen habe ich überhaupt keines, da sie (ich wiederhole mich mal wieder) immer nur die ehrlichen Käufer treffen. Zahlende Kunden dafür die bestrafen das andere das Produkt kopieren, ist einfach der falsche Weg. Damit vergrault man die auf die eine oder andere Weise mit der Zeit. 
Die Publisher müssen einen anderen Weg finden, um gegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen (denn juristisch ist es eben kein Diebstahl und schon gar keit Raub) vorzugehen. Abgesehen von The Pirate Bay oder Kino.to hab ich von keiner größeren Aktion gegen Linkseiten oder One Click Hoster gehört. Warum eigentlich?

Und meine fachliche Meinung als Softwareentwickler zum Thema Kopierschutz: ein für den Benutzer problemloser und gleichzeitig sicherer Kopierschutz ist technisch nicht möglich! Mag sein das sich die Situation für AlwaysOn-DRM mit dem Breitbandausbau noch bessert, aber auch dann hat man immer noch mit den ganzen Tücken von Netzwerken zu kämpfen.


----------



## xMANIACx (1. Dezember 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das kann doch auch nicht die Lösung sein, weil es wieder Nachteile für den Käufer bringt und die Raubkopierer erst recht lachen lässt und sie einen Crack, Emulator oder was auch immer basteln, der das Ganze behebt. Nee, da ist der Ehrliche dann wieder der Dumme.
> Gegen Raubkopierer vorgehen: Absolut ja! Aber nicht auf dem Rücken der Käufer austragen, denn der kann nichts dafür, das *andere* eine Straftat begehen.



Sehe ich genauso. Der Käufer darf nicht der leidtragende sein. Die Publisher müssten einfach einen anderen Weg finden. Ich frage mich schon länger warum die Publisher nicht einfach selber "Raubkopien" online stellen auf etlichen Seiten und diese dann einfach mit tonnenweise Viren vollballern, sodass der Raubkopieren einen Totalverlust an Daten auf seinem Rechner hat. Wichtig wäre dabei halt die Hosterseiten etc. mit den eigenen Dateien zuzumüllen damit man kaum auf Raubkopien der echten Crackergruppen trifft. Ich schätze das so etwas die meisten ziemlich schnell abschrecken würde wenn sie erstmal eine der virenverseuchtn Versionen erwischt haben, denn wer fasst schon zwei mal auf eine heisse Herdplatte?


----------



## weisauchnicht (2. Dezember 2011)

lol,jetzt weis ich wie der das gerechnet hat -  der hat einfach die ersten 6 wochen genommen und das bis heute hochgerechnet.
Vollkommener schwachsinn - man könnte genauso gut von den 6 wochen auf 100 Jahre hoch rechnen - die zahl ist dann genauso aussagekräftig wie seine!


----------



## BigLuke (13. Dezember 2011)

Jo schon Krass...

@weisauchnicht wie wärs statt flammen, dass spiel original zu kaufen?


----------



## 5h4d0w (16. Dezember 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> warum sollte cd projekt lügen?


 
wie bitte?! warum sollte eine firma, die ihren gewinn maximieren will, lügen?! sonst gehts noch?!


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Dezember 2011)

BananenPeter schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile vollstes Verständnis für harte Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, Auslagerung von Programmanteilen, die man dann per bestehender Internetverbindung temporär bekommt etc. Raubkopieren von Musik, Spielen und Filmen ist schlichtweg Diebstahl; das kann man beliebig schönreden. Wer es sich nicht leisten kann, darf halt nicht spielen.


 
Wie einige schrieben: Harte Kopierschutzmaßnahmen bringen im Prinzip nichts, da sie ohnehin nach ein paar Tagen trotzdem geknackt werden. Die Cracks stehen dann für jeden zugänglich im Netz und jeder, der keinen Bock hat für das Spiel zu bezahlen, kann es trotz hartem Kopierschutz problemlos spielen. Probleme haben nur die ehrlichen Käufer, bei denen der Kopierschutz überreagiert und das Spielen verhindert oder das Spielen an bestimmte Bedingungen knüpft (registriere dich hier, registriere dich dort, binde das Spiel an einen Account usw.). Ich glaube kaum, dass es mit dem guten alten CD Code aus Starcraft 1-Zeiten mehr Raubkopien geben würde als jetzt.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Dezember 2011)

5h4d0w schrieb:


> wie bitte?! warum sollte eine firma, die ihren gewinn maximieren will, lügen?! sonst gehts noch?!


 
cd projekt maximiert also seinen gewinn, wenn es eine möglichst hohe zahl von raubkopien bekannt gibt (/schätzt)?
auf die erklärung bin ich jetzt aber wirklich gespannt.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Januar 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> cd projekt maximiert also seinen gewinn, wenn es eine möglichst hohe zahl von raubkopien bekannt gibt (/schätzt)?
> auf die erklärung bin ich jetzt aber wirklich gespannt.



dacht ich mir, dass ich darauf keine antwort bekomme.


----------

